# Lower units



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I think I'm gonna fix my Yamaha f20 that was hit by a suv. So I need a lower unit, maybe a drive shaft, and probably a new prop. Where is everyone gettin there parts these days?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If i remember right u have a f20 or f25 yamaha. Bulletproof motors, which on a downside means they dont get parted out often. I would definately look around but you might be buying a new one


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I want a new one, to me theres no point in putting a well used part on a motor with 25 hours on it. Factory direct is like $1300. I've seen them as low as $980 so far.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Tell ya what, since your a member i'll see what dealer cost is on it and add 100 bucks (to smooth the boss over). What year and model is it?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Let me hear what you got  

It's a 2008/2009 yamaha F20 4-stroke short shaft.

PM me your info, or else you may have a bunch of customers


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Before buying a lower unit, you may want to check the crankshaft in the power head. (if you haven't already) I bought two 40 HP big twin Evinrudes some years ago. They were late models and had been struck from behind just as you were. One engine was fine and all I had to do was replace the exhaust housing, driveshaft and lower unit. The second engine had a bent crank and was useful only for some parts.

Best regards and good luck,
Frank_S


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Outside of breaking down the motor, how would you suggest I check it? She still fires up right away, idles as normal, revs fine. Only thing is when I'm running it has a bit more vibration (think the prop has a small bend in it) and the cavitation plate is cracked. After the wreck we still fished for 2 days, and a few more days before I cut the boat up. I'm not sure if the motor will last 100 years, but even if I need to rebuild the power head it will cost less then a new motor.


----------

